# Invitational Intercollegiate SaddleSeat Horse Show



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I know I am one of the rare ones on this site who rides Saddleseat(or maybe the only one, I don't know) but I thought this was very neat! I can't wait to be able to show in it next year or maybe even this fall! I love the fact that the variable of who's daddy bought them the best horse is out of the equation with this show. Draw your horse, adjust your stirrups and show. Oooh, I'm so excited. I have requested off work to go and watch.

http://www.trot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1252

The Intercollegiate Saddle Seat Riding Association (ISSRA) will host a horse show open to any full-time college student in good academic standing on Saturday, May 3rd immediately following the Academy Show at the Spring Premier Horse Show at the Kentucky Horse Park, Lexington, Kentucky. The show will give college students from around the country a chance to meet and compete with students from other colleges!

Horses for this horse show are provided by local riding schools including Shadow Run, Sunrise Stables and Morehead State University and are available on a first come first serve basis. If you are interested in showing as an individual or forming a team from your college for this horse show..................you better hurry to enter! There are classes for all levels of riders including riders who have shown at the World Championship Horse Show, regional "A" level shows, county fairs, academy shows, winter touraments, etc.............and for those which whom have never shown at a horse show.

Riders for ISSRA shows draw the name of a horse appropriate to their riding level out of a hat, mount, adjust their stirrups and enter their class with no warm up. Riders must pre-enter this horse show and join the ISSRA in order to show at this show. The entry fee per class is $35 and individual membership in ISSRA is $35. If you form a team at your college the team fee is $80. All individual riders and teams must have a coach approved by the ISSRA. If you do not have a coach, one can be assigned to you prior to the horse show.

For more information, entry forms and membership applications, contact Sally at [email protected] or at (859) 519-0949 (cell) or (859) 873-9129.


----------



## saddleseatsweetie (Jun 8, 2008)

very cool, i ride saddleseat also, so your not alone on the site!


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

saddleseat here to, but i do arabs and half arabs. I think they should do more of the horse switching thing, especially in equitation, it really shows the judge how well you can ride


----------

